# Sports Bars in Barcelona (American sports - NFL, college, etc)



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi,

Hope I'm posting this in the right place.

Never thought I'd be someone to ask this (I used to make fun of people like this when I was traveling! But now that I'm settled, and not on a trip, I do miss some American sports)...

So, any bars in Barcelona known for showing American sports? A typical sports bar I guess. For example, I want to watch the NFL playoffs. College basketball is around the corner, so curious about that too.

Any ideas? I know a ton of places offer soccer on multiple TVs, but not looking for that


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jax2bcn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope I'm posting this in the right place.
> 
> ...


Hello, can't help you, but there are quite a few fellow Americans on the site, who may well know. You'll find Football, as it's really the European game. Good luck, I know my husband misses watching his team play in the U.K. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

Megsmum said:


> Hello, can't help you, but there are quite a few fellow Americans on the site, who may well know. You'll find Football, as it's really the European game. Good luck, I know my husband misses watching his team play in the U.K. :fingerscrossed:


Figured football would be as easy to find as free air, and while I do love it, hoping to find a bar that shows North American football/basketball/etc. Hoping one of these American forum members knows something I don't!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Have a look at this link Barcelona Sports Bars & Pubs | Where to Watch Live Sports in Barcelona. Alternatively google American bars Barcelona.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If your internet is up to it and you don't mind watching at home then I would look into acestream. It's probably the most reliable and quality streams you will find and once it is downloaded and installed you just have to find the streams.
Plenty of sites around that have them and I'm pretty sure you can find most if not all US sports.


----------

